# Magix Video Deluxe startet nicht mehr



## mrdontknow (14. April 2011)

Hallo Forum,


heute wollte ich seit längerer Zeit mal wieder mein Magix Video Deluxe 17 Premium starten. Nach einem Doppelklick auf die .exe kommt aber immer nur:
"Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden (0xc000007b). Klicken Sie auf "OK", um die Anwendung zu schließen."

Hab das Programm schon neu installiert und es kommt immernoch die gleiche Meldung. Woran könnte dies dann liegen? Und wie kann ich es dann wieder benutzen?

Ich sag schon einmal Danke für die Antworten 


( Betriebssystem ist Win7 64bit)


----------



## mmayr (14. April 2011)

Kompatibilitätsmodus müsste helfen!


----------



## Sugar70 (14. April 2011)

Liegt vieleicht am Crack?


----------



## mrdontknow (14. April 2011)

@mmayr: Habe jetzt den Kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert und es kommt trotzdem immernoch die gleiche Meldung


@Sugar70: Ist eine Originalversion....


----------



## mmayr (15. April 2011)

Ich hatte das beim Video Deluxe 15.
Weiß aber nicht mehr, wie ich das hingekriegt habe. Gibts einen Patch dafür?


----------



## mrdontknow (15. April 2011)

Ich habe bemerkt, dass die gleiche Meldung auch beim Startversuch von Lightworks kommt.. Scheint  also eher am Windows zu liegen. 

Irgendwer eine Idee oder wäre formatieren wohl das beste?


----------

